# Holset turbo's!!



## MKIII-JP (Dec 3, 2003)

Any one ever hear of them?
USE them?
pro's/con's vs the usuall?
they have many applications that are simillar to all other brands including mounting aswell as water cooling!
I just have been looking at ALL-ALL my options!
any feedback would be great
TIA JP.


----------



## Serpent7 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: Holset turbo's!! (MKIII-JP)*

This is what I know about Holset turbos's, and I use to be into 2.3liter turbos on Ford motors. The wast gates are the opposite of T-3, so if T3's are external wastegates the Holsets are internal. Also, the flang that connects it to the exhaust manifold is diff. but there is a company that sells a adapter for it. You can search it on the http://www.turboford.org site. Also, they have alot of diff. compression wheels, so you can mix and match to your taste. Also where the turbo connects to the downpipe is alot diff. than a T3 but nothing a muffler shop cant fix. Also parts a rear, and more expensive, but they do have a direct website with flow numbers on the site in .pdf files you can download, and print. I'll try to get the site for you. 
Now for the GREAT news!!! They are the most efficent turbos out there!! They spool quicker, and have more top end push than almost all other turbos period! All the test that where run on Fords where flat out scary!!!







I have found the most info on these turbos at http://www.turboford.org than any other site.
That's all I know about them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Serpent7 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: Holset turbo's!! (Serpent7)*

Anyone with any more info on this turbo would be nice. Somebody must know more here!!!


----------



## yellerrado (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: Holset turbo's!! (Serpent7)*

all cummins diesel aftermarket turbos are holset if that makes any difference.. mind you they have like a 14cm compressor but anyways they make huge numbers for a diesel and lets say 100lbs boost


----------



## Serpent7 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: Holset turbo's!! (yellerrado)*

I also know they have some compression wheels that make there turbos spool up faster than smaller IHI turbos!!! There are a few hard to find tests on turboford, and on the Holset turbo website. I lost my old login from turboford, but will try to get it back and get in touch with some of my old contacts there.


----------



## Serpent7 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: Holset turbo's!! (Serpent7)*

Hey, check out these sites for more info on Holset turbo's!!!

http://www.turbocalculator.com/holset.html
http://www.holset.co.uk/files/
http://www.extremeturbo.com/pr...id=32
http://www.extremeturbo.com/pr...id=39

Someone who really knows turbos should look into this for VW's. Once I get my turbo installed on my GTI (T3), and get everything tuned right, I will be looking into swapping my T3 out for a Holset HX-35 turbo. Capable of 500HP @ 35 PSI sound delicious!!! and if they are a direct bolt on to an eagle tallon, or mitsubishi galant, there is no reason they cant fit on a GTI


----------



## Serpent7 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: Holset turbo's!! (Serpent7)*

Just sent an e-mail to Holset. I wont be able to post the info. until next week. Dec. 12th. I'll be out of the country for a week. Here is a copy of the email I sent to Holset:
_"I would like more information, flow numbers, and comparisons for a Holset HX-30, HX-35, and HX-40 turbo's. I currently have a Garett T3 with a .42 inlet, and outlet on my car now which is a 1985 gas VW 1.8L 8 Valve 4 cyl. and want to replace it soon. I hear nothing but great news about Holset turbos but know nothing about them. Any information you could send me on these turbo's would be great! Do they bolt up to the exhaust manifold with the same bolt pattern as a T-3? Also do they bolt up to the exhaust downpipe with the same bolt pattern as a T-3, and if not, do you sell a conversion for it? Also I hear they have a internal wastgate, and my T-3 has a exturnal. what differences would that make, and can they be compensated for??? Also oil in, and out lines, do they bolt the same as T-3's? Sorry Im just covering all the bases."_


----------



## yellerrado (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: Holset turbo's!! (Serpent7)*

hx35 and 40's are big turbos im telling you.. with the right trims and a/r they can make lots of power flow tons yada yada.. havent seen much with import cars so to say but normal cummins turbo upgrade is to an hx35 hx40 and they average 400-600 hp but nearly 1000lbs torque. im sure one of there turbos would not work good as a direct bolt on to a vw because a/r's are big.. mind you a cummins is 5.9 liter
that 500 and some hp wabbit video that is on vortex somewhere that car has a holset turbo 35 or 40 i forget but its got a smaller a/r turbine housing


----------



## TH (Nov 10, 2002)

*Re: Holset turbo's!! (yellerrado)*

That rabbit has HX 40 with smallest turbine housing (#14) in the HX 40 range. Holset doesn´t announce their housing sizes in a/r # like many others, you propably won´t even get compressor maps from them. At least few years back they didn´t give out any maps.


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

HX35 is stock on 24v cummins... it flows roughly in the ballpark of an SC61 or a GT35 / T61... 
HX40 is simply huge unless your goals are 7xx whp. 
but they are great, efficient wheel design, some say even better then garret GT... V band from the "factory" but unfortunately they are metric V bands so that is a bit of a challenge. Supposedly they are very easy to tear down / rebuild and just generally great turbos. 
downside? hard to find flanges, and parts for them compared to garret T series stuff which is soooooo hugely supported. 
If i had another junkyard car to build up i'd do a HX35 on there, get one used off a dodge cummings guy who is upgrading to a HX40... but HX35 would go on say a mechanical lifter aba 16v, or something, but defiantly not a box stock aba or something you'll never spool it.










_Modified by fast_a2_20v at 11:13 PM 12-6-2004_


----------



## TH (Nov 10, 2002)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

I´m sorry but you didn´t get much right on your post.
1. HX40 isn´t that huge it suits very well up to 600-630 crank hp, I have 560 crank in mine at the moment with HX40.
2.HX40 doesn´t have V-bands of any kind not metrical or any other (if you meant the turbine housing outlet).
3.How hard is it to find t3 flange because HX40 has the same flange.
My car is hydro lifter 16V 1.8 and it spools up more than fine, at least I´m very satisfied.
In europe the Holset HX range is very popular and widely used because it really is good and reasonably priced.


_Modified by TH at 12:37 AM 12-7-2004_


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: (TH)*

i dunno about HX 40 but HX35 flows the same as a gt35 which is a 550-600whp turbo, if your setup is efficient. 
I didn't know they are t3 flange, that certainly makes things easy. i know that most hx35 are v band, or at least the OEM dodge ones.


----------



## MKIII-JP (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

just saw this sitting in my watched box!
Glad to see that their are others that can see outside the box!
I am in the process of becoming a distrubitor!!
I will be back to discuss some of the already debated topics!
JP.


----------



## Serpent7 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (MKIII-JP)*

These turbo's spool up fast, Im telling you for a fact. You dont need much displacement to get them going either. Guys on http://www.turboford.org run these on there 2.3L 4 cyl. all day long, with reports of them spooling up faster than a small IHI turbo!!!! The big problem is installation. You have to fab up a few things, but there is even rumors of them now having T3 flanges!!!! If they will fit on a turbo ford (which uses IHI, and T3, and T3/T4 turbos) then they should be able to fit on a VW.


----------



## BoazG (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: (TH)*

"My car is hydro lifter 16V 1.8 and it spools up more than fine, at least I´m very satisfied."
When does it spools ?


----------



## Serpent7 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (BoazG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoazG* »_"My car is hydro lifter 16V 1.8 and it spools up more than fine, at least I´m very satisfied."
When does it spools ?

We are trying to learn more about these turbos, and how they work, and are better than T3, T3/T4, etc... so please tell us more about installs, where you got the turbo, pro's, and con's, what compression wheels you have, and where to get them from..... Thanks!


----------



## Serpent7 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (MKIII-JP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKIII-JP* »_just saw this sitting in my watched box!
Glad to see that their are others that can see outside the box!
I am in the process of becoming a distrubitor!!
I will be back to discuss some of the already debated topics!
JP.

If you become a distributor, I'd like to purchase one around the beginning of the summer, just not sure which one to get yet, gotta save up some $$$$ and learn more about these turbos.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (Serpent7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Serpent7* »_These turbo's spool up fast, Im telling you for a fact. You dont need much displacement to get them going either. Guys on http://www.turboford.org run these on there 2.3L 4 cyl. all day long, with reports of them spooling up faster than a small IHI turbo!!!! The big problem is installation. You have to fab up a few things, but there is even rumors of them now having T3 flanges!!!! If they will fit on a turbo ford (which uses IHI, and T3, and T3/T4 turbos) then they should be able to fit on a VW.









Now that we have compared the Holeset turbos to pretty much every other oldschool, outdated, 70's tech turbos out there...how do they compare to the GT series from Garrett? Perhaps even the Mitsu line that they use on the EVO and SRT-4? Doesn't sound like much to me when someone says they outspool a crappy IHI turbo







. Again keep in mind that the 2.3 is a very torquey down low motor and would be able to spool most things very well. VW motors are rarely that torquey down low, and don't come any bigger than 2.0 in the 4cyl variety







.


_Modified by B4S at 6:12 PM 1-1-2005_


----------



## Serpent7 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (B4S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4S* »_
Now that we have compared the Holeset turbos to pretty much every other oldschool, outdated, 70's tech turbos out there...how do they compare to the GT series from Garrett? Perhaps even the Mitsu line that they use on the EVO and SRT-4? Doesn't sound like much to me when someone says they outspool a crappy IHI turbo







. Again keep in mind that the 2.3 is a very torquey down low motor and would be able to spool most things very well. VW motors are rarely that torquey down low, and don't come any bigger than 2.0 in the 4cyl variety







.

_Modified by B4S at 6:12 PM 1-1-2005_

IHI turbo's arent crappy







If your looking for one of the quickest spooling turbos out there, that are very relyable, and you only need 15-18psi than the IHI is the best turbo for you. I know guys that run heavy NOS and just want a little more push, and a IHI is perfect for them. Also they are ideal for twin turbo 302 mustangs.
8V VW motors are very tourquey! Now a 16V, would probibly have a little lag with one of those, maybe, but not a 8V. Just my opinion.
We really need to here form some of the guys, and girls here who actually have a Holset turbo and hear what they have to say about there performance on a 8V, and 16V motor. If your out there please respond, we are waiting to hear from you!


----------



## greggearhead (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: Holset turbo's!! (MKIII-JP)*

Holsett has a cool variable AR setup - check it out on their site. Not in all sizes, but neat technology that looks much more reliable than the old aerocharger setup with variable vanes.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (Serpent7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Serpent7* »_
IHI turbo's arent crappy







If your looking for one of the quickest spooling turbos out there, that are very relyable, and you only need 15-18psi than the IHI is the best turbo for you. I know guys that run heavy NOS and just want a little more push, and a IHI is perfect for them. Also they are ideal for twin turbo 302 mustangs.
8V VW motors are very tourquey! Now a 16V, would probibly have a little lag with one of those, maybe, but not a 8V. Just my opinion.
We really need to here form some of the guys, and girls here who actually have a Holset turbo and hear what they have to say about there performance on a 8V, and 16V motor. If your out there please respond, we are waiting to hear from you!

I am just referring to the fact that not many auto manus use IHI in their cars anymore, they prefer other makes. Hell Dodge cozied up to Mitsubishi to use their small 16G on the SRT-4...although they have slept with Mitsu in the past on other things







. As far as 8v VW motors being torquey...yeah, I am sure the 1.8L 8V with its massive 100 ft/lbs at the flywheel might feel impressive, but honestly, compare that to the non turbo 2.3 Ford motor you mentioned. Or even a 2.5l non turbo Chrysler motor (both of which motors eventually became kick ass turbo setups). You'll find the little 1.8 SEVERELY lacking http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif. I've owned a couple stock 1.8's and let me tell you...whoa, unimpressed. I always chuckle a bit when the 8v guys go on about their awesome 'low end'.
But again, lets see some proof about spool time please (honestly, I'd like to see if I am wrong...seriously http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ). This time...more info than just "Well, they go nice on a twin turbo 302







. Does not escape the fact that they could still be old school technology. Nothing goes better with a big, crude v8 than a couple of average sized old school turbos







.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (B4S)*

I've been compiling info about the Holsets for awhile now. There are a few threads on Honda-Tech worth reading. Use the search there. 
I've talked to a few people running HX35s on B16's. I was told they start to make boost in the high 3k range and make 10psi by 4300. More boost later on, obviously. Compression was 9:1ish and all the examples I found were running log manifolds.
That being said, a VW based 2L motor with that compression could spool it a bit sooner, or the same with lower compression. About the same as a big T3 hotside or small T4. This is with the std 12cm turbine housing that you'd find on a manual Dodge truck. Some years of autos had smaller housings. 
As far as technology, there are two different compressor wheel generations within the few years that the HX35s were on the Dodge trucks. I think the change is in '99, you can tell as the compressor wheel is a bit bigger 56mm vs 55mm. 
It's all hearsay, as the compressor maps are WELL guarded, but the HX wheels are supposed to be roughly as efficent as a similar sized Garret GT wheel. Never have seen proof of that though. 
In any case, an HX35 is effin huge.


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_
That being said, a VW based 2L motor with that compression could spool it a bit sooner, or the same with lower compression. About the same as a big T3 hotside or small T4. This is with the std 12cm turbine housing that you'd find on a manual Dodge truck. Some years of autos had smaller housings. 


I would like to see a vw 8v or 16v head that flows or has a VE anywhere in the ballpark of a b16 head. We might have more displacement, but they are still moving more air.


----------



## TH (Nov 10, 2002)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

1,8 16V
7,8:1 CR
Holset HX40, 60/65mm wheels #14 turbinehousing
1,9bar boost
On street it spools a bit faster than on the rollers, but you get the idea.


----------



## Serpent7 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (TH)*

Thanks TH!!!
Now thats what I call "spool-up"!


----------



## Serpent7 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (TH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TH* »_1,8 16V
7,8:1 CR
Holset HX40, 60/65mm wheels #14 turbinehousing
1,9bar boost
On street it spools a bit faster than on the rollers, but you get the idea.

How, hard, or easy was the install? What mods, did you have to make to get it to work?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fast_a2_20v* »_
I would like to see a vw 8v or 16v head that flows or has a VE anywhere in the ballpark of a b16 head. We might have more displacement, but they are still moving more air. 

I won't argue with you there, but it's the only comparable 4cyl example I have thus far. 
That HX40 example is promising, and it's not running THAT big a hotside if it's really the 14cm housing.


----------



## jynssi (Jan 3, 2002)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

I have no clue where You guys dig these figures out from.
HX40 60mm impeller is capable of some 1000cfm flow at tops. Sometimes Vortexers keep astonishing me by making 1cfm/hp ratio, when even most efficient packages produce 1.4cfm / hp ratio.
Mid - range of compressor is some 1.6bar.
If U remember the blue S2 racer with 730 crank hp (yes I know, it must be something like 300 of Your American Badass WHP's), that was equipped with Holset HX50; 65in/75ex. Produced 740Nm of torque.
http://pro-mo.info/temp/vedio/SuperSaloonS2.avi
Also this:
http://pro-mo.info/temp/intake
Is with Holset, but this is "old skool" H1, similar in size than HX40, but older gen.
Prolly not impressive either. But still 2.2l 10v.
As Far as I know, HX-family is late -90's design. Maybe that is old skool then. Dunno.
What it comes to TH's Rabbit, it spools up and even goes kinda "brisky" as mr. Harinen mentioned about the S2...
http://jynssi.hohto.net/temp/vedio/iso.wmv



_Modified by jynssi at 4:48 PM 1-8-2005_


----------



## Serpent7 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (jynssi)*

OK, as usual Im easly lost with all this turbo guru talk. In dumb terms (for me) does all this info mean it will/can work on a 1.8L, or 2.0L GTI, Jetta 8v, or 16V set-up? Also, how do these numbers (HX-40 for example) compare to a T3, or T3/T4 set-up? For example : quicker spool-up, slower spool-up, more CFM, less CFM at lets say 3000 rpm's. effecient, or not effecient?


----------



## GaylordFowker (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: (Serpent7)*

Well he's a an hx35 next to a garret "super 60"


----------



## Vr6Fidelity (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: (GaylordFowker)*

I have an HX-80 at work with the 5.55" compressor wheel. Im sure i could post up some pics of it in tuesday.


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: (Vr6Fidelity)*

I have an HX35 nonwastegated, with v-band exhaust. Will be running it on my VR.


----------



## Vr6Fidelity (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: (turboit)*

Let me know how that works out Turboit, i think i have 5 of those new on the shelf collecting dust. Always assumed they were too big.


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (B4S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4S* »_
Hell Dodge cozied up to Mitsubishi to use their small 16G on the SRT-4...although they have slept with Mitsu in the past on other things







. 
Or even a 2.5l non turbo Chrysler motor (both of which motors eventually became kick ass turbo setups). You'll find the little 1.8 SEVERELY lacking http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif. .

Dodge owns 80% of mitsu
And it's a 2.4 non turbo I think you're talking about, it has 180 ft lbs of torque n/a


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (Vr6Fidelity)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vr6Fidelity* »_Let me know how that works out Turboit, i think i have 5 of those new on the shelf collecting dust. Always assumed they were too big. 

You have HX35s or 80s? 80's are definitely too big.. maybe a HX50 on a VR6. "Racecar" sized turbo though for the displacement.


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: (Vr6Fidelity)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vr6Fidelity* »_Let me know how that works out Turboit, i think i have 5 of those new on the shelf collecting dust. Always assumed they were too big. 

i just finished building a manifold to put one of those on a 1.8t




































_Modified by fast_a2_20v at 4:47 PM 1-3-2006_


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

Leaving off the wastegate was the best idea you've had lately.


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

well, the customer was going to be a pansy about running some boost, so i figured i'd just take away the option... 
actually, i've been sick as hell this week (all 4 wisedom teeth out + flu at same time) and basically unable to put the wastegate setup on there yet. 
Its going to come off both mini collectors and y togheter wherever i can find a good spot for it.


----------



## Malone (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

Holset HX40 on VW 1.6L 8v *diesel*:
















Not actually installed, but it will be. Considering a HX35 from a 24v Cummins diesel instead of this HX40 we received as trade for some custom parts. Yes, the HX will spool just fine.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (Malone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Malone* »_ Yes, the HX will spool just fine.

When?


----------



## Malone (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_When?









1.5 PSI at idle, 11 PSI cruising in 5th gear at 3,000 RPM on level highway. 
25-30 PSI by 3,000 RPM at WOT. Highest is 37 PSI by 5,000 RPM.
Max engine RPM for this 1.6L diesel after a fuel pump update may be 7,000 RPM so there's plenty of room.
Oh yeah, I left out one thing; I have a GT20 that will stay. It produces the boost I specified above. The HX will be an addition, not a replacement







. Compound/sequential setup. 50+ PSI perhaps.


----------



## Malone (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: (Malone)*

Here's a pic of a functional KKK K14 and Holset HX30 compound setup on a 1.9L diesel head:


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

lol i love diesel guys







freakin nuts!


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (Serpent7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Serpent7* »_
8V VW motors are very tourquey! Now a 16V, would probibly have a little lag with one of those, maybe, but not a 8V. Just my opinion.


I'm gonna let you in on a little secret. A 16v makes more torque everywhere than an 8v. It's the lack of top-end that makes the 8v feel "torquier".


----------



## Trevahhhh (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: (TH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TH* »_I´m sorry but you didn´t get much right on your post.
2.HX40 doesn´t have V-bands of any kind not metrical or any other (if you meant the turbine housing outlet).
3.How hard is it to find t3 flange because HX40 has the same flange.

_Modified by TH at 12:37 AM 12-7-2004_


well mine has a V band outlet on the compressor housing .. and exhaust housing on my hx35/40 ... and its a divided tang flange ... which isnt too common... atleast i havent seen many


----------



## Vr6Fidelity (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: (Trevahhhh)*

Picked up a Holset HC5A wheel, volute, and diffuser today 5.0" to replace the HX-80 5.55" wheel and volute. 
HC5A will feed the HX-80 in a sequential setup in case you guys want to stop paying games with your girly sub 100psi boost pressures. Take your skirts off.


----------



## Serpent7 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (Vr6Fidelity)*

Ok, who here has installed one (HX-30, HX-35, HX40) on a VW either 1.8L, or 2.0L 8v, or 16v. If you have, please tell us how you installed it, and what parts you needed, and used and fabed up!
Everyone has there opinion on these turbos, but like myself, and my opinion have never even seen one in real life. Lets here from the folks (like the ones with the pretty pics) with experience with these suckas


----------



## Serpent7 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: Holset turbo's!! (MKIII-JP)*

Just found a Holset turbo dealer near my house. I'll pay them a visit one day soon. This week comming up is goining to be busy, so maybe by next week I'll have more info on it.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (Serpent7)*

To my knowledge the only Holset on a VW is a Mk1 in Europe running a HX40 hybrid of some sort. Been talked about a good deal in the Mk1 forum. 
That being said, Trevor is getting his hybrid ready to go, I'll be building up an 'on the cheap' setup using an HX35 shortly, and another friend of mine has the same going on a VR6 over the summer sometime. 
Looking at the Volvo, DSM and Honda guys that have run them, it's a good fit for a super built 8v, or mild-wild 16/20v, or mild VR6.


----------



## Vr6Fidelity (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

Anyone know a good place for holset compressor maps? was looking for one for my HC5A


----------



## Malone (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: (Vr6Fidelity)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vr6Fidelity* »_Anyone know a good place for holset compressor maps? was looking for one for my HC5A

I think it has already been mentioned earlier in this thread, but Holset compressor maps are well guarded. If you find some please post.


----------



## Vr6Fidelity (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: (Malone)*

Apparently this is utter crap. Called holset, gave them model number and had map emailed to me in two minutes. 
HC5A Cliffs notes: 
1200cfm, 53.6 psi. at 77k. 
thats a 127mm wheel 41 trim. 
Off a Cummins KTA 19 engine. 19L Diesel 3.7 bar.


----------



## Malone (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: (Vr6Fidelity)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vr6Fidelity* »_Apparently this is utter crap. Called holset, gave them model number and had map emailed to me in two minutes. 
HC5A Cliffs notes: 
1200cfm, 53.6 psi. at 77k. 
thats a 127mm wheel 41 trim. 
Off a Cummins KTA 19 engine. 19L Diesel 3.7 bar.

Cool, can you please get HX30, HX35, and HX40 maps and forward them to my email at maloneATvwmarkDOTcom 
Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Vr6Fidelity (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: (Malone)*

Or you could just call them yourself???


----------



## Malone (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: (Vr6Fidelity)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vr6Fidelity* »_Or you could just call them yourself???

I'm deaf dude, and I'm not joking







IIRC a friend tried calling them but was unable to get the maps..







I can find a zillion KKK and Garrett maps via Google but none for HX30 to HX40. 


_Modified by Malone at 2:10 PM 1-12-2006_


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (mechsoldier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mechsoldier* »_Dodge owns 80% of mitsu
And it's a 2.4 non turbo I think you're talking about, it has 180 ft lbs of torque n/a

Well, I guess that one works too, but I was referring to the 2.5l TBI motors in the older dodges. Its not a powerful motor, but it makes waaaaay more torque than a 1.8 VW.


----------



## _Scirocco20v (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (B4S)*

I need to steal the HX35 off my brothers truck and bolt that sucker to my aba...Now where are his keys


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (Malone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vr6Fidelity* »_Or you could just call them yourself???


_Quote, originally posted by *Malone* »_
I'm deaf dude, and I'm not joking


----------



## _Scirocco20v (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (mechsoldier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mechsoldier* »_










LOL! 
You know he must have felt bad when he read that. I would have said the same thing to him though.


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (_Scirocco20v)*









OK I didn't make this, somebody on a DSM forum did, but this is the info he gave, apparently they're speaking about model years for the dodge cummins engines they came on. And being deaf is no excuse for sucking at the internet















Boost pressure at 20 psi (pressure ratio calculated from that), with cfm plotted from 500 to 8000 rpm. Pre-2003 HX-35 in Green. 2003 - 2004.5 HY-35 in Black. 2004.5 - Present HY-35 in Red. This is for 2.0L of displacment.


----------



## Trevahhhh (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: (mechsoldier)*

lets get this back from the dead ... i have made a little progress with my hx35/40 setup




here she is next to a t3/t4


----------



## MK2Fanatic (Apr 1, 2005)

anyone else have any holset info? I've got a rebuilt HX55 off of a CAT N14 Diesel( I'm a diesel apprentice) That has been sitting on the shelf in my garage since christmas. I've tried figuring out what to do with it...


----------



## transient_analysis (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: (Trevahhhh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Trevahhhh* »_


talk about a case of "lets make the fooker fit"
Sweet jesus.. I'd like to see how this turbo does on the 1.8t..


----------



## Trevahhhh (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: (transient_analysis)*

after 6 months of waiting there was no way it wasnt goin in lol
[B if anybody needs holset V bands call this guy at turbotrader
877 332 4705] i have spent a tonnnnnnn of time trying to find them and this was the only guy that could help me out . cause we all know holset has their own funky metric V bands


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (MK2Fanatic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK2Fanatic* »_anyone else have any holset info? I've got a rebuilt HX55 off of a CAT N14 Diesel( I'm a diesel apprentice) That has been sitting on the shelf in my garage since christmas. I've tried figuring out what to do with it...

Mail it to me it'd be perfect on my truck.
Trevor, I've always thought that if you milled the turbine housing down just a bit a normal 3" v band fits.


----------



## TomRitt (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

Here's mine, works great! Like this turbo alot more than my old 57trim, makes boost sooner, and this thing is loud!!


----------



## Trevahhhh (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_
Mail it to me it'd be perfect on my truck.
Trevor, I've always thought that if you milled the turbine housing down just a bit a normal 3" v band fits.


to tell you the truth im not sure ? its to the point where i have soo much time in the car its worth it to me to spend 20 extra bucks for a holset v-band than dickaround with a reg 3 inch v-band


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: (Trevahhhh)*

Trevah or Paul do either of you guys know where I can get a new exhaust housing...the 12cm one ain't gonna cut it on the vr and ebay has few and far between. I need a 14cm and 16cm housing.


----------



## Trevahhhh (Jun 5, 2002)

occasionally http://www.honda-tech.com .. i dont know any dodge cummins websites but id try searching those .. and of course ebay .. but you allready said you havent had much luck with them ..
i got my turbo from clay (rippinralf) ... maybe he can help you out with a exhaust housing ?


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: (Trevahhhh)*

Thanks Trevahhh! Did a little searching in honda-tech and found this
http://www.htturbo.com/dodge.htm High Tech Turbo in utah, will modify your existing holset or sell you turbine and compressor housings and wheels. I shot them an email about upgrading my existing hx35 to hx35/40 w/14cm housing.


----------



## cnbrown (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (turboit)*

I will also be running a Holset! An h1c with the small comp housing and 9cm/2 exh housing, which is known to be the older brother of the hx35.... I found this gem on ebay from a great seller.H1C, 315 shipped brand new in the box w/ gaskets and oil fitting included! The compressor housing is a bit small, and I would have expected the wheel to be a bit bigger for an h1c, but nonetheless it should work nicely. Inducer/exducer on this one is around ~1.77"/~2.83", 2.5" inlet, 2.5" vband...
Turbo in comparison is a t3/t04e 57 trim w/ a stage 3 wheel and .63ar


----------



## Trevahhhh (Jun 5, 2002)

anyone know for sure the oil feed size ? i have a 1/8th and 1/4 npt and neither fit .. im thinkin about just drillin and tappin for a regular T3 flange oil feed .. since there is room for it
and just so people know .. a regular t3 oil drain flange works


----------



## transient_analysis (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: (Trevahhhh)*

hrmm.. with holset being a UK company, I wouldn't be surprised if they use metric fittings.. (had an issue with this on the greddy EBC electronic valve fittings)
Are the feed holes tapered? if not, try some non-NPT type fittings with teflon tape.. or just use the regular bolted on T3 feed :0


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (Trevahhhh)*

I think it's M12 but don't know the pitch.


----------



## Maxf31 (Oct 30, 2002)

The oil banjo off a k03s fits perfect on my hy35.
It's M12x1.75 mm


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

Bringing this one back from the dead.
Has anyone here tried a Holset on a 12V VR6? What are the specs on the turbo you went with?


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (VertigoGTI)*

YES MY MATE HAS ,FRIGGIN MENTAL ,unsure if its a hx35 or hx40 ,but it ripped his stock box to bits ,so he had to slightly turn the boost down ,,,


----------



## Serpent7 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

I still say the Holset HX, and HY turbos are the best bang for the buck! I still havent used one yet. If I do turbo the cabby it will be a Holset.


----------



## GREASE-MONKEY (Nov 22, 2006)

ill see if i can find a pic for you guys


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

just to add ,ive fitted a holset hx40 on my 24v v6 golf with my homemade manifold/shorter too and downpipe(when i get time) i had it roughly runing but ,we have a spark ecu problm 2 spark outputs went down ,mine has a large 18 gouseing on the buggar and let me tell you ,dam the was idioling at 1500rpm ,i couldnt belive the amount of bloody boost flowing out ,unless its anything to do with my pulse manifold ?heres a couple of pics
















and a video 
http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=ettrsw&s=5
i dread to think what may happern when i turn the boost up lol


_Modified by adaptorman at 10:25 AM 12-22-2008_


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

HOLY CRAP! Are you running standalone on that thing?


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (turboit)*

yes megasquirt but u can hear in the video 2 dam coil drivers went down while the engine was runing but man it sounded well with decent flow too


----------



## Yellow_bunny (Nov 12, 2003)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

i have an HY35 on my aba 16vt rabbit syncro
love this turbo and hits 20+ psi by 3500rpm even in first
i did jam up the internal wastegate and ran a tial 44mm external wastegate and now works great
pic


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

sick setup!


----------



## ROBKIDWELL (Feb 28, 2007)

when do you think the hy35 9cm2 would fully spool on a 2.0t thats been port and polished,8.5 to 1 compression with all forgeds internals,with a hkk sri and snake turbo manifold?


_Modified by ROBKIDWELL at 9:18 PM 12-30-2008_


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (ROBKIDWELL)*









a pic of an SR20DE-T i tuned on greddy emanage....thing was making ~ 320whp on 6psi. 550cc sti injectors. New setup should be fun. hx35 with a 16cm exhaust housing is a bit laggy.










_Modified by fourthchirpin at 10:19 PM 12-30-2008_


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (adaptorman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adaptorman* »_yes megasquirt but u can hear in the video 2 dam coil drivers went down while the engine was runing but man it sounded well with decent flow too









Are you going to hook up your intercooler pipes and an exhaust?


----------



## WolfzGangVR6 (Jan 1, 2002)

*Re: (Weiss)*

the cummins diesels still run the holset turbos. i work at a dodge dealer and the customer fried a piston. after building the motor for him he insisted on a new turbo so i snatched his perfectly working good one. 
























it's off a 5.9L 2500 ram. people were telling me that i wouldn't be able to run it cause the vr6 would out flow the turbine housing. so i went for a T04 60-1. the exhaust flange to the manifold is a standard T3 bolt pattern.


_Modified by WolfzGangVR6 at 10:53 AM 1-2-2009_


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (Weiss)*

exhaust thats easy ,straight out the inner wing ,,lol intercoller ,im still thinking about that bit


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (adaptorman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adaptorman* »_exhaust thats easy ,straight out the inner wing ,,lol intercoller ,im still thinking about that bit









lol I mean is that how it's setup? I don't know how much experience you have with forced induction but the pipes need to connect from the turbo to the intake.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (Weiss)*

yes thats how i will setup and run the exhaust pipe ,,,turbo pipes are least of my worrys ,but like everything else ,,ill sort them lol


----------



## Serpent7 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (Yellow_bunny)*



Yellow_bunny said:


> i have an HY35 on my aba 16vt rabbit syncro
> love this turbo and hits 20+ psi by 3500rpm even in first
> i did jam up the internal wastegate and ran a tial 44mm external wastegate and now works great
> pic
> ...


----------



## arbortender (Sep 26, 2011)

*1980 VW Pickup 1.6L 5-speed with Holset turbocharger.*

Hmmm. Old thread but a pretty good read. Thanks. 
I have a holset turbocharger on a 1.6L VW diesel engine in a 1980 VW pickup. Still familiarizing myself with this rig and discovered that today. I barely understand engines, let alone diesels, so I'm trying to educate myself about this neat-o pickup. The plate is missing from the side of the unit where it clearly belongs, so I don't know the model. Will try to upload pictures. 

It was my dad's car and he bought it from a neighbor in Southern California maybe a decade ago. He and a German car mechanic friend of ours replaced the engine right after he got it, but that friend does not remember what it came out of and dad's gone a couple years. I'm not seeing any VW 1.6L TD's (by googling) that actually came with a Holset from the factory, so is this probably a modified system to begin with? What more can I learn about it? 

I'd like to get a better idea of what specific engine this is & have been collecting numbers off of it. 
The block is numbered 068103021 AC. The head is numbered 068103373D. The fuel injection pump is numbered 068130107AN. The 5-speed transmission is numbered FF16070 and is (I believe) stock. At the very least, if someone could pinpoint a year & car model for this engine, that would be an enormous help. 

It's a daily driver (40miles) and it recently completed two trips both ways from Eastern Oregon to Southern California & back. The last leg was 14 hours straight through, stopping only for diesel. Great cost to distance ratio on fuel, but I had to replace a LOT of parts during that odyssey, and I had some challenges locating appropriate parts. Just a sampling: starter, alternator, waterpump gasket, battery, valve cover gasket, rebuild injector pump dealiebob, washer motor leak, lots of electrical craziness and some ongoing unsolved mysteries. Anyhoozle, I'm doing the best I can to keep this rig on the road because it gets great gas mileage and can carry home a few 3-tie bales of alfalfa. 

I'm fiddling with the glow plug circuit right now & using starter fluid hot shots at 4300' above sea level to take off in the morning. Starts fine otherwise all day. Next up is getting a heater. Somewhere. Before winter. Anybody gotta bead on one of those? :snowcool: 

Patti


----------



## arbortender (Sep 26, 2011)

*1980 VW Pickup 1.6L 5-speed with Holset turbocharger. Photos.*


----------



## arbortender (Sep 26, 2011)

*1980 VW Pickup 1.6L 5-speed with Holset turbocharger. Photos?*


----------



## Chonchielopez (Oct 11, 2011)

If i wanted to run a holset turbo on my 97' 12v vr6 what would that entail? would i need a waste gate, intercooler, new chip, new cams, headers, things like that? also what sized holset turbo would i run if i want upwards of 450hp? i have bored out a vr6 before in my rabbit which is my daily driver but I'm fairly new to forced induction any replies with exact names and details would help!!

-Many thanks Chonchie


----------



## Chonchielopez (Oct 11, 2011)

did i say 450 hp thats a little ambitious more like 325.


----------



## ern79 (Aug 17, 2010)

450 is easy with a hx35... Turn it up to 25 psi and hope nothing breaks


----------



## 1337le Teapot (Oct 13, 2006)

My old Holset pro 52 next to my old T4 turbo out of the EIP turbo kit (junk turbo btw) The Holset is a rock solid turbo that I will build around again.


----------



## Fige (Oct 3, 2011)

Wow. I just went full retard reading some of these responses.

Holsets are fun. Thought about slapping one on my 1.6 idi. (would be hilarious)

I come from the volvo world, where holsets are getting pretty common, but those 2.1 & 2.3 volvo motors are pretty torqy... don't know much about vw motors... but I'm sure there are turbos with an efficiency range that suite the 1.8,1.6,2.0 better than a holset. 
but honestly, I know jack **** about vw engines. 

an hx is just a turbo. It's not gonna make your car automatically faster. Holsets will spool 35+psi all day, but can your car take it? 

I opted for a 16g from an evo8 instead of a hx35, why? because the twin scroll design of the 16g is more efficient and I know that I'm not gonna want to boost over 20 psi. Also...I HATE turbo lag.

20psi from a big turbo is not the same as 20psi from a small turbo. ALso, you have to know how much boost you want to run. 10psi on a holset isn't exactly efficient or the best bang for the buck.


----------



## ivo098 (Jun 2, 2008)

I have good offer for brand new Holset H1D T3. 
Is it going to be any good for 1.8T?


----------

